

MH370 oxygen deprivation theory - rcchen
http://mh370lost.tumblr.com/post/79214607814/my-recommendation-to-the-ntsb

======
easytiger
well if ti was slow why wouldnt they try to radio. Obviously i don't know
anything about airplanes, but one would assume their limits for warning about
decompression events will be long before the average crew member will pass out

